# Lesbian over 40's wanting to start out on the Baby Train



## Titchy Runner (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi my wonderful partner and I have decided after 10 years of being just us would make great mummies and have our first consultation with the fertility clinic in a couple of weeks   
We are nervous as we are both over 40 and all the statistics we can find are not very promising for over 40's.  Does any one have any advice for us or experiences they could share to help us please?


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Titchy Runner,

Not sure if i can be of help or not...  

The statistics for those of us trying to conceive over 35 start falling away quite dramatically - but that is not to say it doesn't ever work - i often look at the board for over 40's trying to conceive and they often have successes - you may find you get more information from them.

I was 39 when first started trying to conceive so we went straight to IVF - i think the clinic quoted 25% chances of it working while IUI i think they quoted around 10%.  We were lucky enough for it to work on the second cycle.  

There are so many things to consider - not least money - as it's all so bloody expensive (but hopefully worth it!).  The other thing to consider that increases your chances of conceiving is using donor eggs -  we didn't get to that stage but i'm sure your clinic will be able to quote figures.

Some couples feel strongly they'd like to start with IUI as it's less invasive - but for us we felt we didn't have the time or money to give that a chance - hence straight to IVF. 

Take care and good luck with your appointment - i don't think there anyway to get away from the statistics - but someone has to be in the percentage that it works for - no reason to think it won't be you!

Chelle
xx


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Titchy

Just wanted to say good luck.  We are in the same boat I am 42 but with no known fertility issues.

Keep us posted on your journey.

Tina x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

There is definately hope - It took a long time and 7 IUI's plus 6 IVF's between us but both myself and partner have managed to be pregnant over 40 and we also both have fertility issues (PCOS) & DP has Endo as well.  DP is 40 and currently 31 weeks pregnant, she will be 41 by the due date, I was 39 when I ws pregnant, 40 by the time DS was born.
Good luck  x


----------

